
New York State Senate Passes Anti-Airbnb Bill - alexlitov
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/17/airbnb-new-york-legislation/
======
angryasian
I think what a lot of people are ignoring in big cities demand for affordable
apartments is much higher than supply. What I see happening a lot, is that
people are renting apartments just to put it up on airbnb. I really don't
think its a deal with hotels and more to do with this problem of available
affordable housing.

